# Black & White printer cum scanner... want it cheap!



## thinkdigit123 (Oct 19, 2013)

Hi,

I've been using an HP colour printer+scanner for over 5 years now. But recently it gave up & the repair guys quoted a price of 1.2k for complete repair. Checked it at another shop and that fellow too quoted a price of 1.3k. Hence its practically useless to repair it.

I dont need a colour printer. A b/w should do good. SO, guys, please suggest me a good *B/W printer & scanner* (ie, direct photocopy function is needed). And it *should be one of the cheapest* in the market.

Warm regards,
thinkdigit123.


----------



## arvindrao15 (Oct 21, 2013)

what is your maximum budget?


----------



## thinkdigit123 (Nov 2, 2013)

Maximum budget is Rs 4000...


----------



## Samarth 619 (Nov 12, 2013)

See buddy, if you have such a low budget you're only going to get a cheap inkjet printer easily, that is mostly color printers...  But DO NOT MAKE THE MISTAKE that I made... Do not purchase them. They give you cartridges very very expensive... and the ink depletes on its own too, if you don't use it for few days.
So, you have three choices:

1. Get a Laser Printer (no scanner in it) from Brother HL 1111 and enjoy very cheap printing rates with high quality and no ink clogging issues. This costs around Rs. 4800 and you can get a scanner separate for Rs. 1000-1500 or so.
Total cost: Around 5800-6300.


2. Get a Mono Laser MFP (Printer+Scanner) at around Rs. 10,000. This will satisfy all your needs easily. Samsung SCX 3401 is around Rs. 9500.
OR Get a second hand Laser MFP at around Rs. 6000, and enjoy the same printing + copying benefits mentioned above.


3. Get any one of all the various color MFP's and remember: they can't print even in B&W, if their color cartridge runs out. Plus, their cartridges are very expensive in the long run...  I was so fed up so I sold my Epson ME 535.
You can get some of them with ink tank systems to ensure that per print costs are low, but remember, they will still have ink clogging issues if you don't use them for few days.


Choose alternative 1 or 2 is what I suggest. See the below print costs:

Laser Print cost: 10-40 paise/ page.
Inkjet print cost: Rs. 2-9/ page... (Epson "L-Series" printers are an exception, they print at 10-20 paise/ page)


----------

